

A Manifesto for Me (time to get things done) - JFitzDela
http://unpopop.com/people/fd/read/a-manifesto-for-me/

======
JFitzDela
Not exactly a tech announcement, but my work is in technology and it addresses
a problem I believe many of us deal with -- time management, focus, lack of
structure, lack of measurable goals. Take it or leave it -- I apologize
(sincerely) if I wasted your time!

